# Operational Stress



## RackMaster (Jul 7, 2008)

This is an excellent article and given that it is very recent, it also shows the support that is available in Canada.



> *Operational Stress*
> 
> *BG–08.003 - July 2, 2008*
> The great majority of Canadian Forces (CF) personnel, approximately 85%, returning from deployment will not have to deal with any mental health issues. Some members, however, will have experienced symptoms of operational stress.
> ...


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 8, 2008)

Good Post, coincidently, I was at a Stress lecture today in work..;)


----------

